

In Surgery, a Tangled Tumor Meets Its Match  - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/15/health/15surg.html

======
wooster
Amazing and humbling.

"""Another argument for the surgery is like the rationale for sending people
to the Moon, Dr. Emond said: “Understanding things better or extending the
limits of care in these extreme situations somehow moves the whole field of
medicine forward.”"""

Not just medicine, but all of humanity.

